# Carrying On Motorcycle



## Goosehead (Nov 9, 2008)

Most of the time when I travel. I ride my Ultra Classic, I'm planning a trip to Louisana from Virginia. My question is when I travel through a state that doesn't honor my permit what would be the safest way to transport my gun? I have a tour pack and also saddlebags that all lock. Thanks in advance for your help.

I checked carryconcealed.net and it looks like it's the only state that doesn't honor my permit, but does allow open carry.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My *guess* would be lock the unloaded gun in one saddle bag and the ammo in the other. However, your best bet is to call the State Police of the states who do not honor your permit and get the answer directly from them. No matter how well intentioned the answers you get here are, they could be wrong. It's not worth ending up in jail over something that could have been prevented by a simple phone call.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Goosehead said:


> Most of the time when I travel. I ride my Ultra Classic, I'm planning a trip to Louisana from Virginia. My question is when I travel through a state that doesn't honor my permit what would be the safest way to transport my gun? I have a tour pack and also saddlebags that all lock. Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> I checked carryconcealed.net and it looks like it's the only state that doesn't honor my permit, but does allow open carry.


I rode my Wide Glide from Houston to Sturgis. Iowa and Nebraska does not recip my Texas CHL. At the state lines, I pulled over, relocated my handgun and magazine into two different compartments of my luggage. When I got out of those states, I reloaded and put back into my IWB. Never got stopped to test the validity, but, according to their laws I was legal for transport. FYI, I also did the same thing before I entered The Badlands as it is a National Park. Just my .02.:smt033


----------

